# Hung out with a New York Times photographer...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

.. And spoke with a reporter about delivery, mainly Door Dash. 
Here's the piece.

http://nyti.ms/1RsUiCK


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

well kind of a short article but thanks for sharing


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> well kind of a short article but thanks for sharing


No it's the stupid ads that are blocking the rest of the article. It was happening on my phone yesterday. Seems to work fine now.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I didn't think that article was too short. About 26 paragraphs, lol.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I see it all now


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*ZING!!!!

"I'd rather do this [Door Dash] than be driving for Lyft or Uber," [Showa] said.
*
Nice one...


----------

